
Yahoo breach could threaten Verizon deal - nmgsd
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2016-09-23/does-yahoo-data-breach-put-verizon-deal-in-jeopardy
======
nmgsd
The value of avoiding a security breach is soooo often overlooked. Classic
case of upper-middle management willing to just limp along with legacy
security issues because nothing has gone wrong yet...

